# Rugby, general, Internationals & EDF Cup



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​

 Are you watching or playing
Who are you supporting ?  ​
England







Wales 







Scotland







Ireland








South Africa







New Zealand


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Fair Play and Respect The RFU reminds spectators that one of the Core Values of Rugby Union is respect for the opposition.
> 
> Please show respect for the kickers of both sides as they prepare to convert tries or kick penalties. Booing or whistling is not in keeping with rugby's values and is not supported by the England Team.
> 
> We respectfully ask you to observe the rugby union tradition of affording quiet to both sides' kickers as they take their kicks


I agree!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats one thing Northampton are really hot on .. they are always quiet when the players are kicking conversions .. I love my rugby and have followed Northampton for years now ..through all their ups and downs .. love watching England too ..and I love going to Twickenham to see big games ..saw Northampton win the European Cup there it was WICKED !! 

Cat x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I follow Ireland and have to admit I was a bit disapointed at their performance against New Zealand on Saturday past    They haven't really been a team iykwim this past few seasons but I hope they will come back to form soon.


----------

